# Rifle Recoil Table



## dennis_d

theres so much talk about recoil on this forum, thought maybe some ppl would like to see this.

Cartridge ([email protected]) Rifle Weight Recoil energy Recoil velocity 
.17 HMR (17 at 2550) 7.5 0.2 n/a 
.204 Ruger (33 at 4225) 8.5 2.6 4.4 
.22 LR (40 at 1165) 4.0 0.2 n/a 
.22 WMR (40 at 1910) 6.75 0.4 n/a 
.22 Hornet (45 at 2800) 7.5 1.3 3.3 
.222 Rem. (50 at 3200) 7.5 3.0 5.1 
.223 Rem. (45 at 3500) 8.5 2.6 4.5 
.223 Rem. (55 at 3200) 8.0 3.2 5.1 
.22-250 Rem. (55 at 3600) 8.5 4.7 6.0 
.220 Swift (55 at 3800) 8.5 5.3 6.4 
.223 WSSM (55 at 3850) 7.5 6.4 7.4 
.243 Win. (75 at 3400) 8.5 7.2 7.4 
.243 Win. (100 at 2960) 7.5 8.8 8.7 
6mm Rem. (100 at 3100) 8.0 10.0 9.0 
.243 WSSM (100 at 3100) 7.5 10.1 9.3 
.240 Wby. Mag. (100 at 3406) 8.0 17.9 n/a 
.257 Roberts (117 at 2650) 8.0 9.0 n/a 
.25 WSSM (120 at 2990) 7.25 13.8 11.1 
.25-06 Rem. (120 at 3000) 8.0 12.5 10.0 
.257 Wby. Mag. (120 at 3300) 9.25 15.1 10.3 
6.5x55 Swede (140 at 2650) 9.0 10.6 8.7 
.260 Rem. (140 at 2750) 7.5 13.6 10.8 
6.5mm Rem. Mag. (120 at 3100) 8.0 13.1 10.3 
6.5x68 S (140 at 2990) 8.5 16.8 11.3 
.264 Win. Mag. (140 at 3200) 8.5 19.2 12.1 
.270 Win. (130 at 3140) 8.0 16.5 n/a 
.270 Win. (150 at 2900) 8.0 17.0 11.7 
.270 WSM (150 at 3000) 8.0 18.9 12.3 
.270 Wby. Mag. (150 at 3000) 9.25 17.8 11.1 
7x57 Mauser (139 at 2800) 8.0 14.0 10.6 
7mm-08 Rem. (140 at 2860) 8.0 12.6 10.1 
.280 Rem. (140 at 3000) 8.0 17.2 11.8 
7mm Rem. SAUM (160 at 2931) 8.0 21.5 13.2 
7mm WSM (160 at 3000) 8.0 21.9 13.3 
7mm Rem. Mag. (140 at 3150) 8.0 19.1 12.4 
7mm Rem. Mag. (150 at 3100) 8.5 19.2 12.1 
7mm Wby. Mag. (140 at 3300) 9.25 19.5 11.7 
7mm Ultra Mag. (160 at 3200) 8.5 29.4 n/a 
.30 Carbine (110 at 1990) 7.0 3.5 5.7 
.30-30 Win. (150 at 2400) 7.5 10.6 9.5 
.30-30 Win. (170 at 2200) 7.5 11.0 9.7 
.300 Sav. (150 at 2630) 7.5 14.8 n/a 
.308 Win. (150 at 2800) 7.5 15.8 11.7 
.308 Win. (180 at 2610) 8.0 17.5 11.9 
.30-06 Spfd. (150 at 2910) 8.0 17.6 11.9 
.30-06 Spfd. (180 at 2700) 8.0 20.3 12.8 
.300 Rem. SAUM (180 at 2960) 8.25 23.5 13.6 
.300 WSM (180 at 2970) 8.25 23.8 13.6 
.300 Win. Mag. (180 at 2960) 8.5 25.9 14.0 
.300 Wby. Mag. (150 at 3400) 9.25 24.6 13.1 
.300 Ultra Mag. (180 at 3230) 8.5 32.8 15.8 
7.62x39 Soviet (125 at 2350) 7.0 6.9 8.0 
.303 British (180 at 2420) 8.0 15.4 11.1 
.32 Spec. (170 at 2250) 7.0 12.2 10.6 
8x57 Mauser (170 at 2360) 8.0 12.9 n/a 
.325 WSM (200 at 2960) 8.0 32.8 16.2 
8x68 S (150 at 3300) 8.5 25.3 13.9 
.338-57 O'Connor (200 at 2400) 8.0 19.2 12.4 
.338 Win. Mag. (250 at 2700) 9.0 33.1 15.4 
.340 Wby. Mag. (200 at 3100) 10.0 29.6 13.8 
.338 Ultra Mag (250 at 2860) 8.5 43.1 n/a 
.357 Mag. (158 at 1650) 7.0 4.7 6.6 
.35 Rem. (200 at 2050) 7.5 13.5 10.8 
.35 Whelen (200 at 2675) 8.0 22.6 13.5 
.350 Rem. Mag. (200 at 2700) 8.5 22.3 13.0 
9.3x62 (270 at 2550) 8.5 33.3 n/a 
.375 H&H Mag. (270 at 2690) 9.0 36.1 16.1 
.375 Ultra Mag (300 at 2800) 8.75 53.2 n/a 
.378 Wby. Mag. (300 at 2900) 10.25 71.1 n/a 
.416 Rem. Mag. (400 at 2400) 10.0 52.9 18.5 
.416 Rigby (400 at 2400) 10.0 58.1 19.3 
.44 Rem. Mag. (240 at 1760) 7.5 11.2 9.8 
.444 Marlin (240 at 2400) 7.5 23.3 14.2 
.450 Marlin (350 at 2000) 7.0 37.2 18.5 
.45-70 (300 at 1800) 7.0 23.9 14.8 
.45-70 (405 at 1330) 7.5 18.7 12.7 
.458 Win. Mag. (500 at 2100) 9.0 62.3 21.1 
.460 Wby. Mag. (500 at 2600) 11.25 99.6 n/a


----------



## marcus_rubbo

cool stats.....i alwasy told my friends that my 17 HMR seemed to kick less than there 22lr's COOL!


----------



## Plainsman

Yup, and much of it was bs. Here is a site that will let you enter your own data including your rifle weight for an idea of real felt recoil. Not just foot pounds of recoil, but recoil velocity (like dennis's data) which adds to felt recoil. You know you always hear that it's a push not a kick.

http://sst.benchrest.com/recoil.html

Wasn't aiming that bs comment at your chart Dennis.


----------



## honkbuster3

WOW! Thats really cool information. Thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## Dave_w

Well, considering felt recoil is affected by barrel length and weight, overall gun length and weight, the chamber, the specific load in question, shape and hardness of the butt, how the shooter holds the gun, and maybe a half dozen things I've forgotten at the moment...

...and the tiny little fact that numbers look cool but mean nothing to my shoulder...

...to get an accurate comparison, you'd have to match up too many variables. It'd be impossible. So while such a chart might look nice...


----------



## dennis_d

its true that all the variables effect felt recoil, i put the chart up there simply to compare different calibers. so compared to the usual post "well does it kick like a 12ga", i thought this was pretty effective.


----------



## deadringer

Great chart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gohon

It is true there are many variables to recoil and felt recoil is just that, felt recoil. However with the note that all things being equal a chart such as this is a useful comparison tool that's gets you in the ball park.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter

Cool, I would love to see something about different shotgun loads. For me, it seems like my 3" slugs kick almost as hard as my 3.5" High Velocity turkey loads (12 ga.). I would like to know if it's just in my head! Waterfowl loads would be cool to see too.


----------



## Dave_w

The trick is to get everyone who reads a chart like that to remember that everything is sorta generic. Go shoot one of the new Benelli semiautos; the things barely kick at all.

Hmm...what would be really useful is if someone took an Excel spreadsheet and combined powder charge information with bullet mass data, and then applied different varietes of actions and barrel lengths to it. So, for example, you would have a chart that took a baseline recoil number for, say, one of the .223s. That number would be expressed as simply being kilijule-grams. Then the recoil-reduction factor would be worked out for, say, a basic AR action, which woud be expressed as a coefficient of that number, the end result being something like .75(875)...I'm just makiing up numbers there so I have an example.

Then you could use Excel's chartmaker to produce a big old honkin` graph.

Yes, I'm getting geeky. No, I'm not an engineering major. History/Poli-sci.


----------

